# Do tires get noisier with age?



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

I have a 330 CIC so tires noise is certainly a factor when enjoying the car and it seems to me that as the tires wear they are getting noisier. Am I just imagining this or is it common? The tires still have plenty of tread - they are Goodyear F1 all seasons.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

This is very common especially with BMWs because of the camber settings and the fact that rotation is difficult, if not impossible, with staggered setups. I also believe BMW recommends AGAINST rotating, but some still do it.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

Tires do get noisier with age. I use snow tires. This winter, I had them on for only 6 weeks. Usually, I run them for short periods, like 2.5-3 months.

Before, the car got noisy with snow tires put on. I know because even passengers commented on how quiet the car was when new summer tires were put on. This year, the car is noisy with the summer tires. They are not out of balance. It is just constant noise. I'm going to use my tires two more seasons, this year and 2011 and then I'll get new tires. I might get them for 2011, but probably not. They will be worn to 3-4/32" at the end of 2011. They are now at 6-7/32"


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

I think they do get noisier. My OEM Potenza RFT’s weren’t exactly quiet to begin with. As time and tire worn on, they became very noisy. I was considering the Goodyear Asymmetrics until I heard some complaints of noise after just a few thousand miles. My RFT’s finally wore out and were replaced last week with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S+ (Thanks Gary & Tire Rack). Now the cabin is quiet and I no longer have to turn up the stereo to drown out that annoying droning hum.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

jerrykdc said:


> I have a 330 CIC so tires noise is certainly a factor when enjoying the car and it seems to me that as the tires wear they are getting noisier. Am I just imagining this or is it common? The tires still have plenty of tread - they are Goodyear F1 all seasons.


F1 all seasons are known to get noisy, goodyear was goodwill replacing them because of the noise. i would contact your retailer to see if your qualify. i believe its based on the production date of the tire


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

My theory is that along with miles, tires get more hits, permanent mini-disformations in the steel in them, and this could cause noise or roaming.

This is specially true on low profiles tires. I never had this issue with 17". I learnt to HATE my Yokohama 4ws 18" for this reason.


----------

